# OT2! mark reference chart



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

How accurate were you with weight on the string and such? Sometimes i have to add a lil weight with the chart or show a slightly slower or faster arrow speed to get a perfect tape.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I feel like I was pretty accurate. I didn't weigh the loop and peep and knots but I think I'm pretty close. 

Will that make a difference even though I've got the speed as close as it is on the calibration screen to the actual speed? It's within 1.5 fps of what the program calculates. I would think that would be close enough.

Correct me if I'm wrong but 1.5 fps should only be a fraction of a fraction of an inch even at long distances, right?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You can now go back and tweak the marks until the are correct in the program. Something you entered was off some place or your shooting was a touch off at those distances....

But very rarely do I get a chart 100% perfect on the first shot...


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

I had to get my measurements closer to get the right marks at longer distances. The sight radius and the peep height at full draw.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

*Check the measurements.*



2fingers said:


> I had to get my measurements closer to get the right marks at longer distances. The sight radius and the peep height at full draw.


Since your marks are on to start and again at the longer distances, these peep and sight measurements are the only thing that makes sense. If the speed were off, the marks would not come back to match at the longer distances.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll go back and re-check the peep and sight radius measurments. I'm pretty certain of them and measured them twice but maybe I can get them a little closer.

Brown Hornet- not sure I follow you on going back to tweak the marks in the program. I went back and entered the new "shot in" marks like I said above on the calibration screen but it came up with almost exactly the same speed as before and didn't really change the chart numbers much at all. Am I missing something with the program? The only thing I know to do is what I've already done. Once I shot in those marks that were wrong I recorded those and entered almost all of them in on the calibration screen. I think it allows you to enter 5 distances and I used 2 that were correct from the chart (30 and 70 that time) and then used three of the newly shot in marks and it didn't really change the chart but a couple of clicks here and there and those clicks that changed were actually the ones that shot perfect the first time.


----------



## supertecshooter (Mar 29, 2005)

Does any of you use On target 2 sfa for setting your pins for nfaa and how does it go , thinking of getting a update for my version so i can find my pin marks. Ive used the tapes and charts programme when i shot scope but now have pins


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

RchurE said:


> I'll go back and re-check the peep and sight radius measurments. I'm pretty certain of them and measured them twice but maybe I can get them a little closer.
> 
> Brown Hornet- not sure I follow you on going back to tweak the marks in the program. I went back and entered the new "shot in" marks like I said above on the calibration screen but it came up with almost exactly the same speed as before and didn't really change the chart numbers much at all. Am I missing something with the program? The only thing I know to do is what I've already done. Once I shot in those marks that were wrong I recorded those and entered almost all of them in on the calibration screen. I think it allows you to enter 5 distances and I used 2 that were correct from the chart (30 and 70 that time) and then used three of the newly shot in marks and it didn't really change the chart but a couple of clicks here and there and those clicks that changed were actually the ones that shot perfect the first time.


I forgot to read this thread last night while I was on the computer with OT2 on it:doh: If you really can't figure it out send me a PM or you can PM [email protected] and he will get back to ya:wink:

But you can adjust the speed in the program to match what you are actually getting....this fixes my marks 99% of the time to give me the same marks or within a couple clicks of what I actually shot. Are you 100% sure that the specs you entered are correct?


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I forgot to read this thread last night while I was on the computer with OT2 on it:doh: If you really can't figure it out send me a PM or you can PM [email protected] and he will get back to ya:wink:
> 
> But you can adjust the speed in the program to match what you are actually getting....this fixes my marks 99% of the time to give me the same marks or within a couple clicks of what I actually shot. Are you 100% sure that the specs you entered are correct?


I think I follow... So you're saying to adjust the IBO speed so it matches the calculated speed.

I haven't had time yet to do the effiency by arrow weight or efficiency by poundage. Maybe if I can get those two entered in it might help some too. Don't get me wrong, the marks are close. I shot them yesterday on a Hunter round and they were a little better than last time when I first posted this. I still had a couple of high shots in the 50-65 yd. range but they stayed in the dot this time. I suspect I may not have been getting centered in my peep exactly perfect the other day. I was losing light by the time I got to those distances so maybe that was the problem. 

I'm going to shoot them again and do what you've suggested here as well as a little more work on the calibration screen and see how it goes. I guess I'm just looking for perfect marks and there's something I'm inputting that's a little shy of perfect. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

You may have to adjust the "fletch offset" on the Equipment/MySetup tab's Arrow frame. A guess would be you have "fletch ofset" set at "0", or close to it.

Since you have "good marks at 40 and 70", try this...

Click to the Calibration tab and select the velocity method for "Sight Scale Marks". Enter your 40, 55, and 70 distances with the associated mark+clicks. "Check" the 40 and 70 check boxes, but "Uncheck" the 55. Click the calculate button to let the program resolve a velocity from your 40 and 70 marks. Click the export button to send the velocity to the other tabs. Click to the Make Marks tab. The Mark Reference chart should be adjusted to your 40 and 70 shot in marks...40 will be set by the "export" to you Sight In mark=click, 70 should be "on" or within a click. Inspect the 55 mark+click table entry. You mentioned that is was "5 clicks hot". If it is "off", click to the Equipment tab and change the fletch offset value. If it's set at 0, change it to 3 or 4. Click back to the Calibration tab and calculate a new velocity. It will probably be a few FPS faster. Click the export button. Click to the Make Marks chart. Your 40 and 70 should still be "on" and the 55 mid mark should be closer than 5 clicks. If you need to, add more fletch offset and repeat (Even if the fletch offset value is more than what you visually have on the shaft). Essentially you are fine tuning the arrows calculated drag and start velocity.

"Fletch Offset" is a "feature" that has been recently added and may need additional adjustment on my part.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You may have to adjust the "fletch offset" on the Equipment/MySetup tab's Arrow frame. A guess would be you have "fletch ofset" set at "0", or close to it.
> 
> Since you have "good marks at 40 and 70", try this...
> 
> ...



Very useful, thanks! I do have it set at 2 degrees off but I'll definitely play around with it some and see if I can find the "sweet spot". I actually had wondered about this because I had a fit getting a good chart with feathers just a few weeks ago on my other bow. So much so that I just went back to vanes on that one too. The marks were dead nuts out to 50 yards and then they just starting falling off. I had feathers entered in the program but suspected it wasn't calculating drag precisely. I didn't think of changing the offset to try and combat that. 

Thanks again.


----------

